# Eight week Fall Pix



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Alright, Since most of you have been along for the ride since day one with these guys, I thought we would have a little fun this week with the babies.

Mind you this was NOT the easiest of tasks. They thought they would eat the leaves chew on the scarecrow and look in every direction except the direction of the camera.hoto: we would get four to look one way but there always seemed to be one that decided to tun around or start chewing on a brother or sister.:boink: :frusty: They are now 8 weeks old and full of themselves.:dance: :dance: 

I hope you enjoy the new pix

First I'll start you off with the group, then the individuals


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here we will start with the gents first.

*Cash "Cache Walk The Line"*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Checkers "Cache's Rev It Up!"*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Now the Little Ladies

*China "Cache's Porcelain Doll"*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Cricket "Cache's Mid-Nite Serenade"*


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And last but not least,

*Cher "Cache's Cher And Share-A-Like"*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonderful Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my! I love Cher! 

If only we could hear everyone's comments when we opened this
thread...Oh, awe, ooh, how sweet, adorable, etc.

They are just precious!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, those are great photos of your babies! What cuties! I love Checkers Rev It Up. His face markings are so original! Are they all going to pet homes or will you keep one for show, sell to show? 

They are beautiful!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Heather, those are great photos of your babies! What cuties! I love Checkers Rev It Up. His face markings are so original! Are they all going to pet homes or will you keep one for show, sell to show?
> 
> They are beautiful!


Thank you, Yes Checkers does have very unique colors, I think it makes him look very flashy.

They will be going to both pet and show homes.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting their pictures, they are adorable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How absolutely adorable! I love your set up for the pics! They are too cute.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It should be illegal to be THAT cute !! I'll take Cher, please!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

They're so sweet, I could eat them with a spoon!!!
Thanks for sharing, Heather.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nothing puts a smile on my face like puppy pictures. These guys are precious!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I want that Cricket!!! Too Cute! At what age do you allow them to go to their families?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh I love Checkers and Cricket! 

His markings are super! Which ones are heading to the show ring? I think they all could!

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Heather. I love them all and I want a puppy again!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

puppieeeees!!! I want them all! thanks for the fix they are so cute


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH I love checkers and china OMG boy does that make me want to have another one.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I want that Cricket!!! Too Cute! At what age do you allow them to go to their families?


They get to go to their new homes between 10-12 weeks as long as they are eating good, which I don't think these guys have any problems with that :hungry: :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Oh I love Checkers and Cricket!
> 
> His markings are super! Which ones are heading to the show ring? I think they all could!
> 
> Kara


Right now I think all of them may hit the show ring, the only one I'm not sure about is Cash as he is the only one that still does not have his forever family but he can live here if he doesn't get a home and I will let him try his hand in the show ring


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

yuppies yeah for yuppie pictures oh so sweeeeet!!!!! I must get a yuppie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww  Cash is ADORABLE! You may be getting some calls and emails today! lol 

I think the hardest part about being a breeder would be having to part with them after you've developed a relationship and attachment to them. I would be bawling everytime one left, even though...I'm sure they go to great, loving homes where they get alot of attention! Like my girl, she's so spoiled (in a good way) and loved!

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's a good thing they're spoken for because I feel a love affair starting with Cher. Boy does she speak to me! They're all beyond adorable but there's always that little something that speaks to you about one or the other.

Love them, love them, love them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OT warning!!! 

Leslie, that is a CUTE avatar you have!!! Is that Shadow? I seem to remember your two new pups have white or tan on their faces...... right?

Heather, I like to hear that you keep the pups 'til 10 weeks or so. I think that is a great age for them to start with a new family. I get so heart broken when I think of my neighbor who's two teen boys bought themselves a boxer and brought him home only at 6 weeks.  I can't believe any pup is ready to leave its mama that young! 

Keep us posted with more pics!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Heather,

Your Web Site is absolutely stunning!

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather,

Such a nice job on the picture taking ~ they are all so darling! I think you should keep Cher for yourself! Your pictures of the puppies sure gets Autumn off to a good start. Such a super nice litter!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

:biggrin1: :ear: <<<Wants cher or china LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Now look what you did.....you made my MHS flare up BIG TIME!! I'm a Cher fan too! Wish I had virtual internet so I could get some kisses & cuddles! xxxxoooo


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Cher is a cutie, I have a thing for the black muzzles. Reece has one and Nigel had one when he was born, but it's gone now


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

They're all adorable! What a great background, too - love the fall colors. I can almost smell the puppy breath from here.

Wanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think my favorites are Checkers and Cash.I think they are all adorable!If Cash has trouble finding a forever home...I will gladly take him---I can feed him,groom him,play with him,and give him lots of hugs and kisses!:hug::kiss:
:angel:: praying intently::angel:

Seriously---he is a cute guy--I bet he will have a home soon!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are adorable. Great pictures!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh my! Love those puppies!! The fall theme is so yummy. Yeah I gotta love that dark beard of Chers too! I bet Cash is even cuter in person!! Black is so hard to capture in pics! He is gonna be a stunning young man!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, you did a great job on the pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, I love Cricket, too. It looks like she had an early ash Wednesday.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG - my MHS is flaring up, too!! They are so adorable and I could smooch them all!!


----------

